# 2013 Swiftsure



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone taking part?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Well if you didn't take part, frankly, you didn't miss much!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

was it a "sleepsure"? or a "driftsure"?

I head a rumour some charactor named meastro or some such thing had two boats he designed win there divisions. Other than that, nothing as of yet.........

marty


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

It was sloooooow. I think 31 boats in total finished the long distance races. Strong currents and virtually no wind all weekend. We eventually gave up at 8pm last night (racing for almost 36 hours in light/no wind is very tiring!) after being forced to anchor in the middle of Race Passage. I'd be surprised if they have anywhere near as many boats registered next year.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

We had 16' tides in the mid sound, would make for some wicked currents in the straight! not a lot of really does it good either. 

Lack of wind.....take it or not around here. If you do not register waiting for a windy race, the wind comes next year, you rgister the following year, and it is a drifter! take teh good with the bad!

Marty


----------

